# cleaning boat after saltwater trip ?



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

*cleaning boat after saltwater trip*

I use the cheap Blue Coral car wash/wax with a car wash brush to clean inside & outside the boat. I spray the boat with water, pour blue stuff on surfaces or in bucket to dip brush in & brush & rinse well. Seems to remove the salt residue really well. Plus it adds a little wax & shine. I can do my bay boat in 5-10 minutes. I used to mix with vinegar & spray with garden sprayer, brush & rinse, but this way is easier. Plus it is less than $5.00/gal


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on Blue Coral. When my boat gets really gunked up I use my power washer. It cuts the water line stuff that I get on there when I launch in Bayou Texar.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Some of the Ace Hardware stores have a connection with (I think the company is) Seachoice or something like that. They have a boat cleaning agent that is safe on all boat hull types but does an AMAZING job on cleaning. When I worked there we had a hell of a time keeping it in stock, and many of the local fishing and charter captains would come in and special order cases and cases of this stuff (4x 1 gal jugs per case, many orders were 5-10 cases).
I will stop at the Aces in Niceville to get more info on the stuff next time I am over that way.


----------

